# TPI ownership advantages



## ykedoodl (Jul 5, 2010)

If a resort is owned that is managed by TPI, does this situation benefit the owners in anyway, re: with regards to trading?

I'm interested in trading with TPI and would love to know what things I should consider when adjusting my mindset prior to trading.

Timeframes, points to trade, any helpful hints regarding trade possibilities?

Lastly, what are the unique things that separate TPI from RCI,II and other exchanges.

The reason I am asking is I enjoy direct communications with empowered people when trading, TDI seems very responsive.

Yke


----------



## TPIRep (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello.
Great questions, thank you.
If a resort is managed by TPI, it means chances are there is better availability at that resort, it does not necessarily mean that when trading else where you would have a better chance of getting what you are requesting.

When requesting an exchange, it is always best to request as far in advance as possible.  The reason for this is because you are requesting to travel to another resort, where inventory is owned by other owners.  Since making exhanges is not like booking a hotel with vacancy, you are waiting for the owners that own at that resort to decide to give their time to go some place else.  So, the best thing we can tell owners is: 
1. Plan as far in advance as possible
2. Be flexible, if you have specific dates, then be flexible with resort and area.  If you only want one area, be flexible with dates.  If you get too specific with one of these, then your request could be passed up when inventory comes in that does not match your request exactly. 
  Its always best to remember to give as many options as possible that would be acceptable to you for a vacation.   

RCI, II and Trading Places, we all do the same thing.....what sets Trading Places apart from them others is that we do not require a membership fee, you can work with just one agent if you prefer, and we will let you know up front if you are requesting something that we cannot fulfill for you so that we don't waste your time.  We try to give the best educated response we can to your request, meaning if we feel its a hard to get destination we try to let you know up front if its possible or not.  We feel that being direct and honest is the best way to handle owners requests so that we don't create any false expectations. So communcation is important to us as well.

I hope this helps, if I have not covered anything or you have more questions, please do not hesitate to contact our office.  

Kind Regards,
Trading Places Int.


----------

